# Where to get CO2 fill up's?



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

So I live in Langley and was wondering where is the closest place to get CO2 fill up's? Got a 5lbs bottle...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're in Langley, you can probably got to KMS tools. Locations & Contact : KMS Tools

Other places are Fire Safety place (where they refill fire extinguishers).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There should also a number of welding supply shop in Langley. Look up in Yellowpage: fire protection.

The fire protection places generally offer best pricing for recharge.


----------

